# Multifunkions-Drucker (Epson) mit WLAN installieren: wie genau geht das?



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

Ich hab einen neuen Multifunktionsdrucker von Epson mit WLAN - jetzt frag ich mich, bevor ich dann was falsch mache, wie ich den am besten ins WLAN einbinde. Ich hab da zwar schonmal die Anleitung angeschaut, aber... naja...  Man soll wohl zuerst die Patronen einlegen und den Drucker seinen Erst-Start machen lassen, am PC dann einfach das Setup von CD starten, dann Netzwerkinstallation wählen anstatt wie sonst üblich USB, dann drahtlos. Danach kann man offenbar entscheiden, ob man den Drucker per USB verbinden will, vermutlich um ua. den WLAN-Key per USB zum Drucker zu übertragen usw. oder ob man am Drucker selbst die Einstellungen per Bedienfeld machen will. Ich will letzteres tun, damit nicht nachher der Drucker aus Versehen doch als "per USb verbunden" im PC eingetragen ist und es dann per WLAn nicht klappt... hab da schon ab und an gelesen, dass so ein WLAN-Drucker dann zwar im Netzwerk auftaucht, aber man nicht drucken kann... 

Außerdem: wie mach ich es denn dann, wenn ich den Drucker auch vom Laptop aus ansteuern will? Muss ich die gleiche Installationsprozedur machen, oder wie füge ich den Drucker bzw. die Treiber dem Laptop zu? Ich brauche ja auch Dinge wie zb das Einstellungsmenü zum Drucken, es reicht ja nicht, DASS der Drucker im Netzwerk auftaucht ^^ 

Danke


----------

